# Night time river steelhead fishing



## pdkpotocki

Has anybody tried steelhead fishing at night?


----------



## bigsid

I do it at 6th st. all the time. Haven't tried it in any "natural" river conditions such as you'll find up north though. I'm sure someone here can help you out.

Take care...Sid


----------



## Mitch

It's a great way to avoid the crowds at Tippy. 

Mitch


----------



## Speyday

Yep, the fish bite in the dark. Haven't done it a ton, but some folks who are shift workers will tell you that right at dark, arount midnite, and right before sunup are the three typical periods of activity.

I would definately stay off the small water; you need a lot of room for error and flying lines. Ive been with some centerpinners who put a little lite stick on the end of a float and tear em up when everyone else is sleeping............


speyday


----------



## silversides

yes they do bite in the dark. the fish have to be active to though however. usually night fishing is only effective when the water temp is high, typically when the water is at least 45 degrees. certain colors work better than others but ill let you figure that one out  . hope this helps, 
ben


----------



## toto

I have had some of my best days, fishing at nite. I have done the opener of the Platte river for years, of course they didn't close it this year, but over the years its been great at times. I would wait until later in the nite, as it seems to take a while for the fish to get acclimated or something, so I would bother until say 9 pm or later.


----------



## pdkpotocki

what do you guys use for tackle? i use spinners and spoons when i fish and do good in the day time.


----------



## REG

You can use the same, but having some glow in the dark tape will help. Unless, you have a clear, moonlight night on an open stretch of river, then silver plate will work. Also, if you are going to use hardware, KNOW the stretch of river you will be fishing or you will lose ALOT of tackle.


----------



## toto

I agree with Reg. You could also use spawn sacs, typically in hot pink. Try using the hot pink scarfs you can find in a department store, they seem to be a little better, brighter I think. Also, for flies, you could use about any of the usual suspects, as well as the crystal eggs. Something about the crystal eggs makes them work pretty well. I have never used wax worms or wigglers at nite, but I suppose they would work well too.


----------



## scoot

A buddy and I have recently been tossin hardware at night with decent success. My theory is their natural predator instinct turns on at night as it does for most of their life in the big lake.


----------



## HuRon

It's getting where I do more & more of my fishing at night. I usually don't bother with steelhead until spring to get away from the crowds. If you decide to drift bait, make sure you throw in a few spin-n-glows, wobble glows, corkies & such. Fish can see 'em better & sometimes it helps to get up off bottom a little more.


----------



## toto

Good point about the getting it off bottom. When you use spawn bags, make sure you put some styrofoam in the bag to make it float. You can use those store bought ones, or you can just get some of those peanuts they use for packing boxes. Just break off a chunk and tie it in the bag with spawn and off you go.


----------



## scoot

HuRon said:


> I usually don't bother with steelhead until spring to get away from the crowds.


Wow wish I fished where you fish. Gotta get in line for holes in the spring where i go


----------



## HuRon

Crowded where I go in spring , too , scoot . What I meant to say was I don't fish steelhead at night until spring, because of the crowds . I don't communicate too good sometimes .


----------



## scoot

Darn I was hopin to find a new river that id have to myself


----------

